

Show HN: I created a feature I wanted in Google Maps - auston
http://mppr.me/

======
auston
So, I've always been frustrated by the inability for me to "push" addresses to
my iPhone from my computer. Specifically, when I have to go somewhere new,
like a Dr's office or co-working space.

I created mppr.me - a "mashup" of sorts taking ideas from bit.ly (to shorten
link locations), google maps (for making it embeddable) & using tropo (a
twilio competitor for sending sms).

It's free & I've been doing some minor promo the past few weeks, on the usual
tool sites (<http://www.listio.com/web20/app/MpprMe/> \-
[http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/mpprme-people-send-business-
add...](http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/mpprme-people-send-business-address-
smartphone/) \- [http://www.feedmyapp.com/p/a/mppr-me-mppr-me-enables-your-
we...](http://www.feedmyapp.com/p/a/mppr-me-mppr-me-enables-your-website-
visitors-to-take-your-location-with-them/22584) \-
<http://www.netwebapp.com/view/Mppr-Me>).

I wanted to share the idea with HN. I'd really love to get some feedback on
this & see if you guys think this is useful.

Also: I've got stats publicly available here: <http://mppr.me/statsboard>

~~~
nandemo
I put in my email address I clicked on Create Listing, but nothing happened.

~~~
auston
hey, did you put in a US address? I probably should have stated that
currently, it only works for US addresses.

A good way to see if it supports your address is to click the "preview" link
once you've put in your address.

~~~
nandemo
I put a non-US address.

I'm OK with the fact that you choose to limit your website to US for pragmatic
reasons, but I'm curious, what is the reason here? Google Maps is universal.
Though I admit I don't quite understand what your website is supposed to do.
:-)

------
ernestipark
I don't know if I'm slow but I couldn't figure out what this does in the first
30 seconds. Now that I know, it seems cool, but an example or something more
explicit/clear would be nice.

~~~
auston
No, I definitely need to work on properly exhibiting the value prop. Thanks a
ton for the feedback!

~~~
newhouseb
Short-circuiting the above user who figured this out and instead just asking
you (the creator) - what does this do?

~~~
auston
Thanks for the question: It creates a widget for your business' website for
people to send that business' address to their cell phone.

------
JGuo
Ah this is a great idea. It's like a more universal chrometophone extension

------
nico
Cool, this looks like one of the features of Agendize:
<http://www.agendize.com/toolbox/phone> I guess that could be taken as market
validation.

~~~
auston
Wow. Thanks so much for this link, that looks like a cool product!

------
redheadjessica
I couldn't get it to work... Do I have to embed it for the texting to work?

Also, I gave my email but I never received an email.. ?

~~~
auston
yes & i dont send any emails right now!

------
nrkn
Cool. The map preview didn't work for me (using a non-US address, Firefox
4.01, Win7), but the embed code etc. was fine.

